# 450 Freeware Utilities....



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html

Does anyone see anything good on that list?  I have glanced at it a few times, but haven't gotten around to dling anything.

AoG


----------



## Kreth (Sep 26, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html
> 
> Does anyone see anything good on that list? I have glanced at it a few times, but haven't gotten around to dling anything.
> 
> AoG


There's a few apps on there that I already use, like Irfanview. I bookmarked it to check out later. Good find.


----------

